# black neon



## railinsp (Jun 14, 2006)

i swiched from gold fish to trops and some of the fish i got were black neons about 9 of them .thats been about10 weeks ago well one day i went in the tank room and there was a black neon fry. then i look like eggs in one of my plastic plants but i only have one but they say to breed them you ph should be around 6.4 mine is 7.6 can't figure it out. plus the fact they say they are hard to breed.It bred last week


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!
Domestic Tetras are a lot hardier then wild, depending on the conditions that they them selves were breed in.
I have had black neons spawn in worse then that. The gH has a lot to do with it. 
The fry are so tiny that's the hard part....feeding them. You need micro worms or infusoria then move up to Baby Brine.
What ever your doing keep it up.


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Neat, that doesnt happen all the time congrats


----------

